# Kennt jemand diesen Türschalter-Typ?



## Rainer_Eifel (9 November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

kennt jemand den genauen Typ dieses Türschalters auf dem Foto im Anhang?

Beim Umbau der Anlage ist leider irgendwie der Betätiger an der Tür verschwunden und leider kann man nichts mehr auf dem Schalter erkennen.

Es sieht so ein wenig aus als wäre er von Schneider electric Typ XCSP. Bin mir aber nicht sicher. 

Kann jemand mir den Typ bestätigen oder hat eine Idee welcher Schalter das ist.

vielen Dank für die Antworten und einen schönen Tag noch.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## o_prang (9 November 2009)

Hi,

kann es auch ein Euchner sein?
Die haben doch 'ne rote Farbe!


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (9 November 2009)

Hallo,

ich denke nicht, da die Gehäuseform etwas anders zu sein scheint als bei Euchner. Aber kategorisch möchte ich es nicht ausschliessen.

Auf jeden Fall ein hat es ein Kunststoffgehäuse.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## DenEinen (9 November 2009)

Ist das nicht ein Guardmaster von AB?


----------



## Dumbledore (9 November 2009)

Rainer_Eifel schrieb:


> Beim Umbau der Anlage ist leider irgendwie der Betätiger an der Tür verschwunden und leider kann man nichts mehr auf dem Schalter erkennen.


 
Der Betätiger kann gar nicht verloren gegangen sein, da er ja mit nicht-lösbaren Schrauben hätte befestigt sein müssen 

Gruß Michael aka Dumbledore

PS. leider kann ich die Frage auch nicht beantworten, den Typ Schalter kenne ich nicht.


----------



## Befree (9 November 2009)

Ob du jetzt das Betätigungsdings nachbestellst oder gleich nen neuen Schalter.. wird wahrscheinlich fast aufs selbe kommen


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (10 November 2009)

*Leuze?*

Hallo, 

müsste ein Leuze Typ S20 sein: 

http://www.leuze.de/products/las/ssc/s20/p_01_de.html


Gruß Waldfuchs


----------



## Rainer_Eifel (11 November 2009)

Hallo Waldfuchs,

vielen Dank. Ja das scheint er zu sein.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------

